# New Fly Shop in Slidell LA



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Great guy owns the shop.  Very friendly and helpful.  

Mike is having a web page developed as we speak.

https://www.facebook.com/oldtownflyshop


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome.......my hometown!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Awesome.......my hometown!


My wife is from Slidell

My father in law owns the Beer Box on Old Spanish Trail


----------

